# Kiln drying in an electric smoker?



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all, fairly new to this forum and have been reading up on things. So time question in the title. I scored a lot o rough cut chunks o various hardwoods from a sawmill. I know it needs to dry a lot before I start turning things out of it. Was thinking I could possibly speed up the process by cutting the blocks down and stacking them in my little chief electric smoker and dry them out. There is no controls for the heating element but I know it doesn't exceed 150 degrees. Wood would be cut into roughly 2x2x6 or 8 lengths. Ideas, suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

That would likely dry too fast and cause the wood to crack.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Too hot too fast.


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

OK thanks for the input. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I tarp things over with a cheap under desk space heater, cut a hole in the tarp to release moisture, put in a thermometer and adjust the heat. Usually I'll sit it at 90deg for a few days, if I suspect bugs, I go to 130+deg (bug kill temp) for a day, and cut it back.
I have a moisture meter I bought at Lowes for $40.00. I'll regularly check the moisture. When the surface hits ~8% I know if it's a small piece, it's internal moisture is higher by 3 to 4% . I shoot for 10% internal for what i do. After the piece is removed from the makeshift kiln, it seems like the skin moisture content comes up some, probably due to internal moisture eeking out. If necessary, back under the tarp.

It's cheap and effective, plus you can adjust the temperature.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

dognobbler said:


> OK thanks for the input. Any other suggestions?


Put it in your attic space. For small pieces, that's an ideal environment for drying.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Attic works well. 
Allen from Milwaukeewoodworks does much of his lumber that way. The problem is the temperature is erratic from day to night or from season to season, and you can't watch it as easily . It is, however the cheapest method that you can use. No cost for the heat (electric, other).


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

Attic dry in sounds ideal, if you have an attic. Have covered the stack with a decent tarp. Will piece out the sections a few at a time and cut smaller and then store in my shed till I use them.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Sticker em apart so the air can get through each individual piece.
Otherwise you risk mold and warping


----------

